# More Pendants made with Richard's (sailing_away) Tool



## rsx1974 (Aug 3, 2009)

First couple pics show a Pink Ivory/ Corian design that can be worn together or separate for many combination's.

The Grey and black one was made with indexed cuts filled in with paint.

All the others are examples a basic pendants.

If I can find a way to make ones that my wife doesn't like maybe I could sell a few??

I've also attached a pic of my setup with the new tool.

Richard (sailing_away) is getting these out as fast as they are made, so get on his waiting list.

My wife is already planning teachers gift's, X-mas, ect.......


----------



## broitblat (Aug 3, 2009)

Some great looking pieces and combinations.  Thanks for sharing.

 -Barry


----------



## micharms (Aug 3, 2009)

Great stuff. I can hardly wait to get my plate so I can start experimenting. Thanks for sharing.

Michael


----------



## mickr (Aug 3, 2009)

wow,look great..high fashion..of course where I live we'd throw a few bear teeth on it so the tourists would buy it!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow those are nice. I can't wait to get some money to get on the waiting list to get a backer plate, lol.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 4, 2009)

An inspiration to us all. got my plate just need more time to work with it. I really like the green one. and the 2 tone ones. 

Laurie


----------



## louisbry (Aug 4, 2009)

Good work.  Nice looking pendents.


----------

